

MIT Scientists attempt Molten Salt Reactor - arjn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/pikeresearch/2012/09/27/a-pair-of-mit-scientists-try-to-transform-nuclear-power/

======
arjn
Link to the startup they founded : <http://transatomicpower.com/company.php>

